# Lost: Good old days



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

Missing sensible good humored horse play, non politically correct humor, penny candy, Rocky & Bullwinkle, red hunting coats vs blaze orange, Schmidt big mouth beer bottles, squealing heater fan in my 78 ford truck, the whine of a powerglide transmission in a 66 chevy, bread bag liners for wet snow boots, stretch Armstrong & Super Dave Osborn.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Penny Candy and having your Dad pay your allowance with change from his pocket, wax pop bottles filled with juice, what was that candy that had "chicken" in the name. Boones Farm Wine, Mad Dog 20/20, UnderDog, Space Ghost, and Johnny Quest, hunting in a station wagon and never really needing the 4x4 even in a blizzard, GI Joe - the original size with the tanks and submarine, Lead Shot for everything - and shooting a full choke for everything and doing quite well.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Leaving the house at 8:00 am and not seeing your parents again until 9:00 pm and they never knew where you were and they weren't worried about you!!! Shoveling the driveway off so you could get in the neighborhood basketball league game against the next neighborhood over, playing basketball with a glove on your left hand because it was so cold out (explains why to this day I have no left hand on the court!!).


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh, oh, I could give my age away here.

Sitting on a warm rock on the horse drawn sled wrapped in my grandpa's buffalo robe on the way for a day at rural school. No foolin.

Two longs and a short was your phone number. After we got a phone that is.

Hiring 20 field hands to haul the bundles for the threshing machine. Not for a demonstration either.

Running like [email protected]% for the outhouse at 20 below zero.

Pumping the gas lantern for light in the house.

Walking 100 yards for a pail of drinking water from the well.

Gathering around the radio on Tuesday night to listen to The Lone Ranger, Amos and Andy, and others.

I think the best times occurred between then and now. I like that new country song, something about I miss way back when --- when a coke was a coke, a screw was a screw, and the wind was the only thing that blew.


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

shoot'n marbles in the school's gravel parking lot at recess. Back when each town had a school no matter how small, before schools were combined & kids were shipped from the smaller towns to the bigger towns. Climbing the rain gutter on the side of the brick schoolhouse to retrieve a ball that was kicked up there on purpose so you would have an excuse to climb up on the roof without getting in trouble. 
Nuthin there anymore but a sad empty lot & some memories.


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Getting 25 cents for allowance on Sat. night, going to town for the weekly movie at the show hall that cost 10 cents. Afterward I could buy a can of pop for a dime and a huge candy bar for a nickel. Seeing a farmstead on nearly every half section of land, so many people in town on Sat. night you could'nt find a place to park. Now it's like a ghost town around here, so sad.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Northerndave,
I completely forgot about the marbles. The neighborhood I grew up in had a circlular grassy area in the street. There were marble games going on all the time. Drove by there this summer and the area is a small park now with nice grass growwing. I can remember my mom asking where all the marbles were that she just bought. Steelies, Cats Eyes, etc.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hey Plainsman, You forgot walking up hill to school........both ways!!! :lol:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Roller skating on Sat. Night, Having 5 bucks for the weekend and it was enough to have fun, shooting gophers from the front porch of the house, enjoying the smell of the dirt when field work started in the spring, the smell of fresh cut hay, playing cards with your parents, man you could go on and on.

Bob


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Walking around town with my slingshot, like Dennis the menace did. Shooting "at" everything in sight. Playing dodge ball in gym class before it was considered "evil".


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

Remmi_&_I said:


> Playing dodge ball in gym class before it was considered "evil".


Those were the days


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

Running trap lines for fox in the fall.

Trapping Muskrats 24hrs a day during Christmas break.

Ask a teenager what they are going to do for Christmas break nowdays. Most say sleep.

We used be outdoors all day everyday during Christmas break to bow hunt, bird hunt, fox and coyote hunt, trap mink and muskrats, and of course ice fishing. Plus go sledding and skiing in the river hills. I forgot snowmobiling. GOD I miss those days!!!!!

These worthless slugs laying around the house playing video games have no idea what they are missing. I have a million stories about my teenage years spent in the outdoors.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

djleye said:


> Hey Plainsman, You forgot walking up hill to school........both ways!!! :lol:


Actually school was only ½ mile away, but there was a valley between so it was uphill and downhill both ways. I still remember the hill closest to our house. What I remember about it is if you didn't keep your feet on the pedals of your tricycle they would beat your shins to snot. I'll bet a lot or people can relate to that. Tricycles, I can remember snaring gophers and dragging them home behind my tricycle to show mom what a great trapper I was.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

We would tie a rope to our Irish Setter and have her pull us up and down the sidewalks on our HOTWHEELS !!!!!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

You haven't lived life to the fullest until you have been pulled by a horse down the snow filled ditches on one of those saucer sleds, we thought it was a blast until we came to the section line turnaround.   What a ride!! 

Bob


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Dad used to give me a nickel for every gopher tail. I'd snare them with a long piece of twine and my dog would finish the job, man that was a blast.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Crab apple fights with my friends, fireworks in the summertime(real fireworks) and trying to pick off gophers with my pellet gun. Oh, and riding my motorcycle in the "back 40" behind my house. Getting out of school and driving 80 mph out to a duck hunting spot to hunt for a 1/2 before it got dark. Ah.... those were the days.


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

oh this is great, flashlight tag up in the old mining town of Soudan MN. A cherry coke was something you went to the general store for, you sat on a swivel seat with your sweaty little arms resting on the counter top as you watched the store keep make you a cherry coke with fountain pop coca-cola & a few pumps of cherry syrup out of the cherry syrup jug. We crawled all over that old mine site playing hide & go seek, exploring. We'd ride our bikes down to the lake with a zebco 202 or just a line & hook if we couldn't find a rod. We'd dig worms & put em in a coffee can & ride bike down a huge hill to catch a few pan fish from shore to bring home. We'd scale em with a spoon, gut em, cut the head & tail off & fry em in butter if mom had. Shoot'n cotton tails in a winding creek bottom with an old single shot .22, having grandma show you how to clean & cook them. Half the kids in school dressed as "bums" for holloween because most of us looked like bums anyways, it didn't cost anything to dress up like a bum, everybody knew what you were & they all thought it was funny. Now I suppose it would not be politically correct. We'd wear the bottom out of a steel saucer sled pulling it over a fall time stubble field behind an old three wheeler. The damn saucer would get so hot that you'd have to jump out & roll/tumble so your legs didn't get burnt. When we got old enough to drive cars we put old cars together out of what ever we could find, junk yard hot rods. We slid a 327 chev into an old 2 dr rambler one time. What a piece of junk but it went like heck & we put it all together ourselves so we were pretty clever.
I miss cowboys & Indians. I miss feeling good about bringing something home for ma/grandma, a great find like a bunch of wild plums, berries, apples, maybe some fish. Coming home all proud of the bounty you had brought home & mom or grandma actually takes the time to honor your efforts by making something out of your apples, berries or what ever even though she probably doesn't have time, didn't exactly plan on it, she does it anyways & lets the little man feel proud & important.
Yeah, I'm missing all of that stuff. What the heck happened to us?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Plainsman'

Ours was a long, 2 shorts and a long. Give me a call sometime


----------



## Gary (Sep 29, 2004)

What a great topic. I was only 8 years old when we moved in 1959 but still have some great memories. I too remember the longs and shorts of the phone ringing. Don't remember though what our combination was. I was able to drive the old grain truck while Dad unloaded on the go. It was a little tricky at first, no power steering,going around corners,having to look between the steering wheel and the dash to see, and finally Dad giving up on me keeping up with him and finally telling me to go one speed and he would keep up with me.


----------



## angus (Mar 5, 2004)

You guys could make Norman Rockwell jealous. Remember the smell of fresh-cut alfalfa as you headed out on the rack to bale hay (make sure you get them eight high). and make sure you wear a long sleeve shirt so your forearms don't get cut up...and the farmer's wife coming out at lunchtime with enough homemade chow to feed an army.


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

Unloading on the Go? It's a little known fact that my Dad invented unloading on the go 

And Mom bringing out dinner in the field nothing better. Remember the 8oz miller highlife ponys? I though I was a real man when Dad handed me one of those in the Combine when I was 14 or 15 years old.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

How about when you loved going to football, basketbal, baseball, track practice. You worked your butt off because it was fun and you were proud to be on the team. Also, when (not if) the coach yelled at you..... you wouldn't dare run home to mom and dad to tell them that the coach yelled at you. My dad would have kicked my butt worse.... first for getting yelled at and second for whining about it.

I get sick when I see a kid screw up at practice, get reprimanded vocally (not to bad either) and then hear of the parents chewing out the coach because little Johnny's ego was damaged! :eyeroll: And we wonder what is wrong with kids nowadays!!!!!!!! LET THEM FACE CONSEQUENCES!!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

How about Tom Terrific and Manfred the wonder dog. And mister evil, Crabby Appleton!! And of course paper shotgun shells! For many years our hunting car was a 57 chevy 2 door! Ah the good old days.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Remmi,
Remember when Basketball season was over for the year...it was over! Now the kids are expected to choose one sport and practice year round. Who ever the parent was that invented travelling BB was they should definitely have had there head examined!

The coach used to say.....It's been a fun season, see you next year. Now it's, what team are you playing on in the off season.


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

DJRooster said:


> How about Tom Terrific and Manfred the wonder dog. And mister evil, Crabby Appleton!! And of course paper shotgun shells! For many years our hunting car was a 57 chevy 2 door! Ah the good old days.


Oh boy, Manfred, "hunting car" he says. Yep, that's real good stuff. I named my first dog "snidely whiplash" after the bad guy that was allways tying "sweet Nell" to the railroad tracks on the Dudly Doo Right cartoons. My grandma told of the terror of my uncle "Dusty" who tore up the county with a 55 chev bright yellow with a continental kit on the trunk, pontiac running gear. That car did a lot of hunting duty. She told of how earlier when he still had the straight 6 in it he put on a split manifold & sat behind the house tuning & tweeking the engine, straight pipes screaming just outside the bathroom window were said to have actually broken the glass in the window from the rediculous revving of that poor little 265! She told of how she would leave the house in the morning & see that car parked in the drive with field grass & saud hanging out of the grill & she'd say "oh you poor car what have they done to you now?"
Gramps had a Rumely Oil pull tractor that he & my uncle would sometimes fire up for our small town parade in the summer time. That old beast would billow smoke & shake the ground, back before there was tar on the streets in town.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

As I matured out of Tom Terrific, I moved on to OLD Mill at a $1.00 a six pack warm and gas at $.25/gallon. You couldn't afford to not have a good time. Oh and they invented the "pill" so even the women were changing. They were throwing away or burning their bras and everyone believed in "free" love, peace and harmony!! Peniciilin worked for just about anything that ailled you but I can honesly say I never needed that shot! As far as the hunting for some species it will never be like that again. For others(deer) these are the good old days! Ah yes, the good old days!! I could go on and on...


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Field Hunter said:


> Remmi,
> Remember when Basketball season was over for the year...it was over! Now the kids are expected to choose one sport and practice year round. Who ever the parent was that invented travelling BB was they should definitely have had there head examined!
> 
> The coach used to say.....It's been a fun season, see you next year. Now it's, what team are you playing on in the off season.


I know, and most kids care way more about their "traveling" or "outlaw" team than their school team :eyeroll: It is really sad !


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Eating raw chocolate chip cookie dough. Walking through town with our guns to go hunting because we were too young to drive and nobody paid any attention. Getting stopped by the local cop when driving Dad's pickup...not because I was too young to drive....but because Dad forgot to renew the tags...and not getting a ticket.


----------



## Rocky1958udnudn (Feb 22, 2005)

fishing with bamboo poles tied to the top of the car. Hauling drinking water from town in cream cans. Playing in the back of a truckload of wheat. Getting wealthy by selling pop bottles. Taking pop bottles from behind the store back to the front door and selling them again. Got caught and had to deal with my folks, not the cops. Too excited to sleep, because my Uncles were gonna take me prairie dog hunting the next morning. Shooting .22's at the town dump. Rabbit hunting at night. Me and 2 friends went every Wednesday night because we got to go to town for church. One time my friends mom asked where he was going. He said, "to church." She said, "with your gun?" Gas was 42 cents, .22 shells 35 cents a box, and rabbits brought 1 dollar. The neighbors didn't care if you hunted on their land. I would give everything i own for a plate of my Grandpa's chicken and noodles. Listening to the men in the family telling war stories. REAL WAR STORIES. Carrying a five gallon pail of water 1/4 mile to drown out a gopher. My brother let me shoot the 12 guage and it knocked me. He still laughs about that. We walked everywhere, miles and miles and miles. I remember being excited because my Aunt would bring a big sack of my cousins hand me down clothes. Kids today are ok tho. It's the times that have changed.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

As an old phart, I could go on forever with this topic, but the one thing that I recall that really strikes a sad chord is this one: I was raised in Los Angeles in the sixties. My father was a country boy, so we did get out of town on the weekends and I was taught to shoot at about eight years of age. I loved shooting a .22, still do. So when Dad found out that the LAPD operated a handgun and rimfire range, close to downtown, that was open to the public, he took me down there to shoot once in a while. There was always a trained range officer on duty, who not only saw to the overall safety of the place, but helped new shooters and gave good instruction, gladly, whenever he could. I took instruction in the then new concept of firearms safety training at that range. The number on my certification card was 091. As Dad wasn't always free to take me shooting, I approached him about taking the public bus to the range to get in a little practice. I was sure to be adequately supervised, so safety shouldn't be a concern. Dad agreed. So picture this: A ten year old kid, with a .22 rifle slung over his shoulder and a pocket full of shells riding a bus across LA. Occasionally someone would ask me where I was going with the gun, but there was nothing even resembling a confrontation, that ever took place. I continued to do this for about five years, until the time I began driving at age fifteen. The cops who frequented the place all knew about the "kid who rode the bus with the rifle", as did the various bus drivers that ran the route from Venice to downtown, and nobody ever had a problem with it. This was during the Viet Nam "police action", in one of the most radically liberal cities on the planet. While I am smiling while recounting this story, it makes me sad to think about what we used to have in this country, and what we have lost to politically correct behavior, and a public that reacts to concerns about public safety with fear and knee-jerk legislation rather than somber reflection and common sense. Peace. Burl


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Keep the stories coming. I might be to young to post in the site but I sure love to read this stuff.


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

62 Ramblers, going on a date for 5.00. 8 gallons of gas, 6 pack,and movie with change left over.Coming home late and parents not worried about something happening to you but what you did. Love the late 60's. All you worried about was where you got gas and beer money and your girlfriend saying she was late. Love my life now but miss those years.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Great posts guys, and Remmi as a coach I hear ya! :beer:

TC


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Gas was $.23/gal. and they still gave you a free glass with it. Also, little orange balls to put on your antenna. Building "forts" in a woods that you didn't own and the owner didn't care either. One time Ken W. and I caught a snapping turtle. We put it in a 55 gallon barrel and rolled it 5 miles back home so dad could clean it. Packing a lunch, digging worms, getting on your bike and going fishing for the day. Getting baseball games going in a field that you made into a baseball diamond. Being a paperboy.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

The "Union 76" little orange antenna ball! I love it! Burl


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Great topic! Reading it brings back a lot of memories!!
Watching the little flame in the back of the propane powered fridge, pre electric days. Paper shells with rolled crimps, greasy surplus .22 shells (100 for .25cents) Playing "kick the can" or "road hockey" till 10pm, Saturday afternoon matinee at the local theatre for $.20 with a $.05 bag of popcorn complete with a black and white serial adventure every week. Sitting with the family on Sat. nights listening to the am radio to Art Linkletter, The Shadow Knows, etc. First TVs as a HS senior, black and white snowy picture and rounded screen. Cranking the cream separator and butter churn at Grandmas. The high school class all going to the local dump at noon break to eat lunch & shoot rats with our ever present guns we all kept in our old cars. the first "no hunting sign" we ever saw from our '41 Chev coupe while listening to that dumb song "One eyed one??armed?? ??? purple people eater?? Funny how you remember stuff like that!


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

Wow, I hadn't checked this for a while, looks like it's still going. A very good read. 
Seriously though, has anyone seen my stretch armstrong? I'm really actually missing it.

You guys are great.
Dave


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

Nintendo 64 :lol:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Paper Shotgun shells

Soda Fountains

Drive in Movies

Watching TV together as a family

There are so many things that bring back so many good memories if you take time to relax and think about them.

:beer: Church Keys!!!!!!, Who Has the church Key? that was always a bad question when you had to ask it :lol:

Bob


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I love this thread, in fact I'm moving it to the Open Forum as I'd like to read more.

And since I'm too young to give my 2 cents....I do remember as a kid finding a STILL ACTIVE soda fountain at the drug store in Westhope, ND. I wonder if it's still going? Before we went scouting I always went over for one first...one of these days they'll make a comeback.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I love it guy's, some I can relate to and some was even before my time. How about this:

Sunday night TV with the family watching the "Apple Dumpling Gang" or 'Witch Mountain' on the Disney Movie and mom making her special 'sticky popcorn'.

Mork and Mindy Lunch box.

H.R Puffnstuff with Davey, Witchy Poo, and the magic Flute.

Getting your fingure slamed in the Metal Coke Cooler.

Getting you dad and uncle a 'Pfifer' beer from the garage fridge, opening it for them, and they never said anything about the beer being down to the bottom of the neck when it got to them.

The smell of the garage on a hot summer day.

Your dad ASKING for your help holding something and you try to keep his stid as you step in his wet foot prints on the side walk.

Penny candy, your first 45 and I don't mean a gun, man I could go on and on....


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

You guys are all old farts!!!! j/k :lol:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

A cold bottle of orange crush right out of the 15 cent bottle machine

Going to the creamery for a ice cream bar and smelling the fresh 
smells of the produce.

Jipping the peanut machine with a feeler gauge  

Catching a 10 pound carp when you weigh only 50 pounds yourself

Oh ya I forgot, drinking one of your dads beers and then realize he is going to see the empty bottle.Then fill it with water vinegar salt pepper and a few other secret notions,recapping it and watch your drunk uncle wonder what the hell is wrong with this rotten beer.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Heckle and Jeckle, the talking magpies, in the morning before school.

Wonderful World of Disney and Bonanza on Sunday nights.

Walking two miles to Grandpa's to get some of Grandma's cookies and stopping at Uncle Frank's farm on the way back home.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

THE


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Watching Lawrence Welk and a one and a two! because the wonderful world of Disney was on next.

Watching old yeller looking around and realizing the whole family was crying.

Bilzzards with no electricity and not haveing a worry in the world, but as long as mom had some flour and a canned chicken we ate good.

Cribbage!!

Real Christmas trees that lasted for a month!

Home pasturized milk.

Every time I read another post I think of some other things!!

This is a great thread!!

Bob


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Buying baseball cards at Goodies drugstore in West Fargo and chewing that waxy gum for about 8 hours. The thrill of a new card and the dissappiontment of getting the 10double of some guy you never heard of!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

djleye said:


> The thrill of a new card and the dissappiontment of getting the 10double of some guy you never heard of!!


Or the guy you actually wanted has the gum stain on it. :lol:


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks!!! I really enjoyed reading everyones posts!!!!


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

watching Willie Stargel and Roberto Clemente of the Pittsburgh Pirates in the wood $2 bleachers in Forbes field


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Listening to the World Series on the radio in Catholic grade school.
Seeing thousands of pheasants in SD during the Soil Bank days.
My brother always stealing my bike.
Fishing at Outing Minn. with my Grandpa.
Shooting my first big buck....and gutting it out when you have no idea what you are doing.
Breaking my leg playing baseball and being in traction for 6 weeks.
Watching Pro Wrestling with my Grandma in B&W on Sat. nights
Going to the County Fair and trying to make my meager allowance reach as far as I could.
Watching Axel and His Dog after school.
Watching B&W TV on Saturday mornings.....Andy's Gang,Sky King,Roy Rogers,Hop-A-Long Cassidy,Cisco Kid,Fury


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Putting those baseball cards on the spokes of our bikes with clothes pins and having no idea what they would be worth in 30 years!!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Pack of baseball/football/basketball cards for .49 cents! The other plus was there was only one big player in the market - Topps. Oh yea, can't forget the bubblegum and the thick paper the cards came in too. :wink:


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

Watching Gun Smoke, and Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom with the family.

Riding bike or walking to my Grandma's farm and lifting that 100lb international harvestor chest freezer door while my brother would reach in to his waist to get an icecream bar.

T-bone steaks at least twice a month after butchering.

Getting all the neigbors together to butcher chickens.

Picking rocks by hand... I hated it then but appreciate it now

Climbing in the hay stacks and bale piles

homemade buns hot out of the oven and real butter

gopher hunting on sundays with Dad

swimming in the water hole

Ice skating parties on sloughs with a big bon fire on a -10 below night

SNOW DAYS !!!!!!!!!!! we would get up a 6:00 am and listen to the radio to see if school was canceled I can not think of a better feeling than when that announcement came across the radio.

How about gate night in town on Halloween and the parents letting the kids do it. WOW...


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Rockem' sockem' boxing game, trouble board game, checkers, tic tac toe,

Looney Tunes....Road runner, foghorn leghorn, Elmer Fudd....

Laurel and Hardy and the little rascals.

Pez, Bazooka gum (with the comics), Holiday pop (steal cans with polka dots).


----------



## vizslaguy (Jun 13, 2005)

How about a prayer at ANY graduation?
Huck Finn Halloween candy.
Point system ducks.
Hunreds if not Thousands of acres too hunt, with a simple "go ahead" instead of leasing. 
Landowners telling you that you didnt have to call every year. LOL


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

vizslaguy said:


> How about a prayer at ANY graduation?
> LOL


Don't they still do that?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Sneaking in to the Red River Valley fair and riding so many rides you puked!!!  
How about prayer ANYWHERE these days. Saying the pledge every morning and actually saying the word God during it in a public school.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

SNL when it was funny. Think Belushi (john), Murray, Chase.....


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

This will show my age too...

Yearned to be a member of the Babysitter's Club, owned four pairs of zoobas, remembered when it was actually worth it getting up early to watch cartoons, was super-excited on Oregon Trail day in computer class at school, the craze and banning of snap bracelets, birthday parties at McDonald's, knew what it meant to say "Care Bear Stare", had a crush on Doogie Houser, my New Kids on the Block and stone-washed Jordache jean jackets, watched "Saved By the Bell" everyday afterschool, wore homemade Levi shorts, snow days, playing house, pondered why Smurfette was the only female smurf, my Little Mermaid lunchbox and Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle backpack, still love the Beach Boys, had crushes on boys with mullets, POGS!

Still a young one...


----------

